# Clearance sale



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know we have all talked about this and the people in the UK always seem especially amazed, or should I say disgusted, but one of the breeders I follow is having a spring black clearance sale. She has stunning black poos all selling for 300-350!! (Can't really touch a good poo for under 1000 here) At first I thought how terrible, it makes me sad that this happens to black poos. They are being devalued, but then I thought maybe it's not so bad. 
I know we have all talked about how terrible it is to price by color, however, maybe price by color isn't such a bad thing because someone who can't pay a lot gets to have a good puppy. 
Good thing three is my limit. 
Any way food for thought. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw that to Donna and had mixed feelings at first because my breeder (Not the same one) had reduced Sami down from $800 to $250 when he was 10 weeks old and told me the black poos just did not sell well at all! LUCKY ME!!! I LOVED him the minute I laid eyes on that picture and he has been the most laid back, precious, loving poo!! Now I notice on her site the black poos are the first ones to be reduced OR are a lower price from birth than the other ones (sad face!!) Thats really puzzeling to me as I have TWO black poos and love them to death!! But like you said . . . . her loss . . . My gain!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm just imagining a pair of black ones to go with my cream then a real Oreo house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

They are REALLY cute poos!!! Great prices . . . you up for FOUR poos???


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci I love Paige!!! She is a doll!!! I paid more than 3x that for willow!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci if I didn't have to do other things like work, sleep, see human beings and had infinite dollars, I'd get another pair in a heartbeat. You know I like the girl and boy combo so I am with Donna. Loving Paige. And Picard for the boy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sadly it is not just poo's. Rescue outfits call it black dog syndrome, it is really hard to rehome black dogs especially big ones. I think many people fear them or maybe it is just superstitious nonsense like black cats bringing bad luck? Pure utter garbage anyone with any sense at all knows. Our two best dogs of all time, Daisy and Moose, were big black dogs.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah . . . . I totally unerstand about having a life!! I love Penny and Pepe! I just love that look! I would take ALL of them if I could. I think 2 is my lmit! I LOVE puppies and still cruz 4 different sites all the time but the thought of potty training another one makes me dizzy!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just hope they go to the right homes. Sometimes much lower prices attract the wrong people, that concerns me. If she has to keep reducing the black pups in price why does she continue to breed them.

I don't like colour discrimination.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The initial cost of buying a dog is the easy bit, it's the day to day costs, unexpected vet bills etc that quickly mount up.....so should you really buy a reduced price dog if you don't have the money for all the other costs? My Max is black and the ONLY disadvantage I have found is getting a good photograph. It was the same with Emma. I love black dogs, they have such deep soulful eyes.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish we had reduced rate on black dogs - I didn't get Ralph at half price!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Speaking of black dogs, I always liked to hear how Frankie was getting on. I wonder if his mum and dad are married now, and if he made it to the wedding at all!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was discounted. she was last in her litter. and 13 weeks.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot was discounted, last in the litter, 10 weeks...
Sadly there is a real risk that if black pups become increasingly less popular some breeders will euthanase them - no point spending money raising them.
Black Poos are my poos of preference. I love my girls.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My first choice was a black poo!! X and I'm very happy with my lovely Ralph (99.9%) of the time!  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> The initial cost of buying a dog is the easy bit, it's the day to day costs, unexpected vet bills etc that quickly mount up.....so should you really buy a reduced price dog if you don't have the money for all the other costs? My Max is black and the ONLY disadvantage I have found is getting a good photograph. It was the same with Emma. I love black dogs, they have such deep soulful eyes.


Um there is nothing easy about breeders inflating prices just because the dog is popular. 1800- 2000 is s bit much to pay for a dog. I don't think because you can't pay thousands for a dog means you shouldn't have one. But that's my opinion. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree Donna, I just think a clearance sale may tempt you into buying a puppy without thinking of how you will manage financially on a day to day basis. No sale. No temptation. After all a puppy is not like a pair of shoes or a handbag!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> I agree Donna, I just think a clearance sale may tempt you into buying a puppy without thinking of how you will manage financially on a day to day basis. No sale. No temptation. After all a puppy is not like a pair of shoes or a handbag!


Lol the breeders over here are starting to get out of control. Two years ago when I was looking for Jake 1000$ was top dollar. Those same breeders are now 1800$ + (half of them don't even test for this price) I know a lot goes into it and the cost of living and all but it seems to have grown more based on popularity than anything else. 
This breeder doing the clearance is really good in my opinion. I would get a dog from her. (But she doesn't ship and she is too far away) all of her dogs are decent price anyway and I dint think she wild sell to just anyone.
I think over here anyway, colors and *** go in and out of fashion. When I got willow, getting a red was so hard and therefore so expensive. And yes I wanted a red and I am not ashamed of it  I also wanted healthy and social and loving but I wanted red. 
Merles don't seem very popular as they are often second to last to get claimed. Right now chocolate is at a premium and of course, roan which you never see. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What Donna said. I think it isn't always a correct assumption that anyone who pays exorbitant fees will invest the time and money in raising good dogs. I think it's also incorrect to assume that anyone who is only willing to spend a few hundred dollars for a puppy think of it as a throwaway buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree too. Some of the most loved and cherished dogs I have met were owned by elderly people with very limited incomes. It is incredible to see the bond between them.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So what we are all agreed on is that......price and love don't equate! I've seen the love that homeless people share with their dogs. Funnily enough I was chatting to my neighbour yesterday ( vet. Nurse) she was saying she thinks every dog should have a licence AND only kennel club recognised breeds should be bred. Had to say I disagreed with that view and told her so. After all.....we wouldn't have our beloved cockapoos then! Besides which, I don't think the kennel club has done that much for our dogs in the past! . Hopefully, they have got their act together now!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bizarre that a vet tech would say that. If only pure bred dogs can breed we'll be over run with pugs and Bostons who have breathing issues, dachsunds and bassets with spinal problems, gsd and labs with hip dysplasia, bulldogs who have to give birth with C sections, dalmations who are deaf, and poodles and spaniels with heart problems...I could go on and on and on here but my point is that the risk is LOWER with mix. How anyone who purports to love dogs could be a breedist is beyond me.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

With you 100% Fairlie! More or less what I said to her. Also pointed out to her that all so called 'pure breds' have been crossed to get specific coats, or hunting prowess, etc. There are no thoroughbred dogs, otherwise they would all still be wolves!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm just imagining a pair of black ones to go with my cream then a real Oreo house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how it is when we visit my in-laws. My black cockapoo with their white Bichon. It looks funny. Too bad the Bichon is old and grouchy and doesn't cuddle. There would be some great pictures!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The main point any breeder should take into account is whether both parents are free of as many inheritable conditions as can possibly be tested for as otherwise breeding is wholly irresponsible whether breeding crossbreeds or KC registered breeds.

Too many poodle crosses seem to use so called hybrid vigour as an excuse for doing almost no tests on the parents and selling for top price leading to a lifetime of potential problems for the pups and their future owners. 

Molly has severe luxating patella with my vets view this was inherited in her case and he had seen a number of small poodle crosses with similar issues with larger crosses affected by hip dysplaysia.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know if ginger was a through away.or just reduced but i only paid 400 for her and as you all know by now is my second love (my wife being the first Haa Haa) she is the most loving puppy in the world and i would not sell her for 10.000..she is just to beautiful for words ,and i love her so much . i can not see any one discounting a dog for it's color.and then charging more for one that is popular..thank you


----------

